# Be Honest



## ace (Jan 31, 2003)

When Growing Up U Thought Pro wrestling
Waz Real 
__

I Did
anyone else__________________________________________________


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2003)

My younger brother was absolutely convinced.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 31, 2003)

Lol nah.......I always knew it was real but only on the level where it does actually hurt. Not where I thought that they actually camer out to the ring and made it up on the spot and blah blah :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 31, 2003)

I did too.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I did too.  *



I guess I was just a smart child then


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I guess I was just a smart child then  *




HMMMMM, your just lucky your hanging here with us and you could really learn a thing or two about the world.:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *HMMMMM, your just lucky your hanging here with us and you could really learn a thing or two about the world.:rofl: *



I know I know......you are all in my prayers at night :asian:


----------



## ace (Jan 31, 2003)

LoL Honestly That Works< Get it Works=-)


I was convinced by Ric Flairs Figure 4
Snukas Off The Top Rope Splash
The Blood From Tommy Riches Face

To Me it was so Real.
Now i know it's Fixed But Those Guy's do
take a beating to Make The Show the best it can be
:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *LoL Honestly That Works< Get it Works=-)
> 
> 
> ...



lol Well said man Well Said!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2003)

I saw an interview a while back with someone, cant remember who, but a name, who was quite pissed at being labeled an 'actor'.  His argument was that to do what they do, you need to be in top physical shape.  It went something like this:

"I'm not an athelete?  I'm out there every night for 30, 60 sometimes 90 minutes going all out.  I've being thrown around, punched, kicked, and hit with all sorts of objects.  I bleed, I've got the scars to prove it.  A pro football players out there once a week.  A boxer once every couple of months.  I'm out there 5, 6 sometimes 7 days a week. You can say "well, those guys train when you dont see them".  So do I. I'm in the gym every day.  The outcome of my matches is usually predetermined, but the match itself is not a dance.  We have no coreographers.  This is all fake?  Tell that to my doctor who set my broken arm, or rehabed me thru the concussions, or sewed me up after I was busted open.  I'm as good as if not better than most of those guys, because I dont make millions of dollars...I do it because I love it."

I'd watch it and knew it wasn't real, yet always looked to see how the moves worked.  After getting a VCR with frame by frame I could take moves apart and see just where the 'tricks' were.  Often times, I never found em.  Getting hit in the head with a chair hurts like a SOB, gimmicked or not, and 99% of those you see are not gimmicked.  Mick Foley took steel on head way too many times.

:asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 31, 2003)

On our black & white tv in the early seventies, they would show matches- cutting was very big then so they would put a big X on the screen when a wrestler started bleeding and we'd be craning our necks trying to see around the X. This was pre-Hulk. 

I totally thought it was real.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 31, 2003)

I didn't start watching wrestling till after I knew it was fake.  But i still loved it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2003)

A great source of entertainment after a long day at work.


----------



## Elfan (Feb 1, 2003)

Umm no its was so obviously fake.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Umm no its was so obviously fake. *



I dunno there were parts where I thought it was real. Like when Kane first came and hit that guy with lightning I was really scared!!!! You know what Im gonna go put King of the Ring on and watch Mankind get thrown off the Cell again lol.........In slow motion! :rofl:


----------



## Marginal (Feb 2, 2003)

Hard to keep up the illusion when you apply a figure 4 to your friend and nothing happens. Guy's writhing in agony onscreen, friend's just getting bored. 

Stuff like sailing through gimicked tables etc tough, that just has to suck on some physical level no matter how carefully planned.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 3, 2003)

I was snookered by it, I admit.

Admittedly, even now, it's hard to tell sometimes... some of the stuff they pull these days makes me cringe knowing how bad it could go (witness the Sid Vicious leg break on another thread).

And besides, watching guys like the Harts, Benoit, etc. kinda makes you wanna believe. They make it look so devastatingly real in the way they manage to actually mix in relatively realistic moves and holds from amateur wreslting. 

And yes, I am a mark. So sue me.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *
> 
> And yes, I am a mark. So sue me. *



How much for and whos your Lawyer?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 3, 2003)

When I was verry young yes I did. 
I can remember my Father-in- law who was in his 40's (at least) almost destroy the television at his place by throwing his boot at it because he didn't like the outcome of a match.
Most run in the family . I had to dive in front of the set in my house one day  because my wife was trying to kick the screen out watching rollerderby.  Yes she gets into the spirt of things a little to much some times.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *How much for and whos your Lawyer?  *



Yeah, I guess I left myself open for that one, but c'mon, you wouldn't steal from an honest, hard-working, starving young university kid would ya? No, wait, put that back, mister!!! Not the TV, dude! My parents paid good money for-- I mean, I worked hard for--

Bah, forget it, just take the money and run.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marginal _
> *Hard to keep up the illusion when you apply a figure 4 to your friend and nothing happens. Guy's writhing in agony onscreen, friend's just getting bored.
> 
> You must not do it right because figure fours hurt lol.
> ...


 
   Most of the stuff they do is not gimicked.    Ask Mick Foly how gimicked the stunts are.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 3, 2003)

sorry the middle line in the quote is mine I am not sure how to quote something and write under it half way.


----------



## ace (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marginal _
> *Hard to keep up the illusion when you apply a figure 4 to your friend and nothing happens.
> 
> The Figure 4 is a Kneelock set.
> ...


----------



## ace (Feb 3, 2003)

:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 4, 2003)

Pro wrestling? Nope, never fell for it. Even as a kid I knew from the get go...


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *Yeah, I guess I left myself open for that one, but c'mon, you wouldn't steal from an honest, hard-working, starving young university kid would ya? No, wait, put that back, mister!!! Not the TV, dude! My parents paid good money for-- I mean, I worked hard for--
> 
> Bah, forget it, just take the money and run. *



I'm British so you better believe I would


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I'm British so you better believe I would  *



No comment...
:shrug:


Well, maybe one...


Nah, I'm Canadian, I don't need to say anything about that. Then again, we have a word for people that take money and run off with it here: the government. 

Or is that the same everywhere else, too? Grrrrrr... :soapbox:


----------



## JDenz (Feb 5, 2003)

Ya same here in Western New York


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *... Then again, we have a word for people that take money and run off with it here: the government.
> 
> Or is that the same everywhere else, too? Grrrrrr... :soapbox: *




Actually I thought it was an ex-wife. Go figure.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Actually I thought it was an ex-wife. Go figure. *



Now you see that why I plan on marrying rich


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Now you see that why I plan on marrying rich  *



Good Luck:shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Good Luck:shrug: *



Thankyou, I'm Jewish so my connections should help me out :rofl:


----------



## Marginal (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *
> The Figure 4 is a Kneelock set.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know that now, but keep in mind, my only visual guide at the time was Ted DiBiase. Altering the lock was capable of inflicting pain, but doing it just like the lock as Ted did it on WWF Superstars nets you jack squat. 

JDenz: As for the gimmicked tables, I'm just talking about the way they remove the bracing underneath the tables that they plan to drive folks through. I don't doubt it's still painful, but a table that gives is still kinder than a table that won't. That says nothing about their methods of taking chair shots, blading etc. Some of the stuff guys like Foley or Tommy Dreamer have done is amazing in the sense that they're still alive to talk about it. You don't end up with bulging discs in your back etc by doing stuff that's especially safe. 

I've always respected what they do, but some of the stuff just clearly doesn't work that well if there's not a lot of cooperation and prematch planning. Just a tombstone piledriver's enough to kill/paralyize a person if it's done wrong. (Just ask Austin) If they're up and about 10 seconds later... It's kinda a clue that there's a trick in there somewhere.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marginal _
> *Yeah, I know that now, but keep in mind, my only visual guide at the time was Ted DiBiase. Altering the lock was capable of inflicting pain, but doing it just like the lock as Ted did it on WWF Superstars nets you jack squat.
> 
> JDenz: As for the gimmicked tables, I'm just talking about the way they remove the bracing underneath the tables that they plan to drive folks through. I don't doubt it's still painful, but a table that gives is still kinder than a table that won't. That says nothing about their methods of taking chair shots, blading etc. Some of the stuff guys like Foley or Tommy Dreamer have done is amazing in the sense that they're still alive to talk about it. You don't end up with bulging discs in your back etc by doing stuff that's especially safe.
> ...



Thats the great thing about wrestling though......The reason all the hardcore fans never believed it was fake was because they were so involved in what there role models where doing that they missed the obviouse :shrug: I guess anyway....I didnt start watching it till after it was emerged that it was fake though.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah. Personally I got burnt out on wrestling for a while because the storylines started being too insulting. Every time someone wanted to go after a championship belt, they automatically had to turn heel if a face held the belt. After seeing the crowd boo a guy then cheer for him the next week a few times too many, I just stopped watching. 

Started watching again around when Nation of Domination etc was petering out.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Actually I thought it was an ex-wife. Go figure. *



Wouldn't know, I ain't there yet!



To Marginal: Yeah, I started watching seriously about then, too... although, I was still a fan of the WCW at the time... loved the nWo angle until the Sting-Hogan match at Starrcade... then it all went to pot.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *Wouldn't know, I ain't there yet! *



Trust me, you don't want one.


----------

